# Prancing



## Gon.ney (Feb 21, 2019)

I’ve been working on my dogs heeling positions and his focus, now I wanna start getting into the prancing, he does prance a little. Tho he doesn’t lift up his front legs and standing straight, anyone know how to get him to go higher and curve his body more in? Sorry if this sounds bad


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

First, the judges are going to start dinging for the unnatural heeling. Second, how much your dog lifts his front end depends a lot on his conformation. You get more lift by havin the reward line above his head. When the reward goes away, he will return to a more comfortable position but should maintain his head up.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Do you want his front end or hind end to curve in more?


----------

